
Gemini PDA Android and Linux keyboard mobile device - sohkamyung
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gemini-pda-android-linux-keyboard-mobile-device-phone/#/
======
thephilsproject
Really like the look of this. Need to know whether it'll get software support.
Also nervous about backing it, anybody know any history of the guys developing
it?

